# Samsung Fridge Not Making Ice



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't really help but mine looks pretty much the same with the bin removed. The arm is up. If that is the ice sensor maybe it springs down when the bin is inserted... unless yours is stuck.

Edit: But I am not sure how exactly Samsung senses ice. My Fridge also has a lower icemaker in the freezer and it doesn't have the typical swing down arm or wire sensor. I don't know how it works... some sort of electronic proximity sensor? The upper icemaker might be similar?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, I can pull that plastic arm down (some), but it springs back up. If I was designing such a system, that's what would take the place of the wire arm on icemakers that spill the cubes over the side. Guess I gotta wait for Bayou Runner to see this.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Agree it might and probably is that, but like I said there is no arm whatsoever in the lower one. No physical shutoff at all.

You might have a frozen water line. Maybe unplug or turn the fridge off for 10 or 15 minutes. But IIRC it can take a good while to start making ice after a shutoff.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

No more help but just for info: On closer look at the lower icemaker I did find a lever. It is a long curved plastic piece recessed into the top on the side that you can't really get to and has a very short throw. But I can definitely feel it switch on and off when I push it.


----------

